
Show HN: Splindid: A minimalist photo and text blogging platform - bradtx
http://Splindid.com
======
bradtx
Hey HN,

I just spent the last few weeks developing this site. One of the features that
I thought would be interesting to have is a'Graffiti' feature. It allows any
user to put their message and/or link on the home page indefinitely until the
next person 'graffitis' over it. It's essentially a free form of advertising.
I may monetize this feature down the road, but right now it wouldn't make
sense. It's entirely free.

Besides that, it's kind of like Instagram and Hacker News put together.
There's a 'Top' and a 'New' page for the most recently liked and newest posts,
similar to HN. The layout is similar to Instagram, but Splindid supports text
and link-only posts in addition to photos.

I don't know exactly how I'm going to monetize it yet. Right now and for the
next few weeks I'll be trying to get people in front of it to see whether they
use it or find value in it. I'm seeking feedback too, so please roast it as
much as you like. :)

------
bradknowles
There's lots of pictures shown when I go to the page, but I'm not seeing any
summaries of articles. So, I would say that it is not at all like HN.

But if you want me to try it out, then I'm going to want the account named
"brad". ;)

------
fiatjaf
Very nice concept, but if you get more than 5 visitors per day one of those
will be a spammer.

~~~
bradtx
I had that thought too. I think there are ways to mitigate this with graffiti
post limits for a set length of time once it becomes a problem though

